# Fish oil benefits



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I got this link off another forum, and I thaught there was a fish oil thread somewhere to put it but I can't find it, and I'm not sure it's for the corn thread either so I put it here. I thaught it was good. Fish oil is the best, heathiest oil to use.Why Your Dog Needs Omega 3 Fatty Acids! | B-Naturals.Com Newsletter


----------



## 6Goldens (Aug 3, 2012)

Interesting. I have often read that capsules must be punctured because they will not dissolve in the short digestive tract. This article clearly implies the only reason you need to puncture capsules is if the dog won't eat them. Rocky will scarf his down no problem so maybe I'll stop going through the effort of cutting open is capsules.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

6Goldens said:


> Interesting. I have often read that capsules must be punctured because they will not dissolve in the short digestive tract. This article clearly implies the only reason you need to puncture capsules is if the dog won't eat them. Rocky will scarf his down no problem so maybe I'll stop going through the effort of cutting open is capsules.


i'm pretty sure that gel caps are meat to break down quickly. i feed them whole and have never had a problem


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Yea Maddie hates them, I have to give them like I would a pill and when I don't get it back far enough she spits it out and they are usually half dissolved in the 3 seconds it takes her to get it out of her mouth :tongue:


----------



## lab mom (May 6, 2012)

Fish capsules are given whole here. We call dog treats "cookies" at our house. Fish capsules are called "fish cookies". They get excited when it is fish cookie time. They dogs love to chew them to get that fishy taste to come out! Our dogs love fish! :happy:


----------

